# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  Geneva City

## أُخرىْ

*Geneva City - Switzerland*
*مدينة جنيف - سويسرا..*


,,


,,

,,

,,

,,

,,

,,

,,

,,


,,
 :amuse:

----------


## كفن

*مشكوره خيوه* 

*والله يرزقنا مثل ما رزقهم* 

*موفقه*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 ماشاء الله ..

يعطيك العافيه على هالصور ..

كل المودة

----------


## همس الصمت

ياعلي 
لو هالشي يصير عندنا
غير يموتوا الناس كلهم من شدة البرد
الله يعطيكِ العافية حبيبتي على الصور
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

> *مشكوره خيوه* 
> 
> *والله يرزقنا مثل ما رزقهم*  
> 
> *موفقه*



العفو خيي..
والحمد لله على الكم نقطة مطر..اللي تطيح عندنا,,والبردي اللي بالغلط نشوفه  :amuse: 
شُكراً للتواجد..وموفقين جميعاً

----------


## أُخرىْ

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> ماشاء الله ..
> 
> يعطيك العافيه على هالصور ..
> 
> كل المودة



وعليكم السلام والرحمه..

الله يعافيك أخوي..وشُكراً للتواجدك,,
موفق

----------


## أُخرىْ

> ياعلي 
> 
> لو هالشي يصير عندنا
> غير يموتوا الناس كلهم من شدة البرد
> الله يعطيكِ العافية حبيبتي على الصور
> 
> بالتوفيق يارب ..



*قصدش نموت من الفرح* 
*الله يعافيك هموسه,,*
*وشُكراً للتواجد الرائع.,,,*
*موفقه,,*

----------


## عوامية وأفتخر

يسلمووو ع الصور.

----------


## أُخرىْ

> يسلمووو ع الصور.



الله يسلمك
وشكراً للتواجد

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

يسلمووووووووووا

----------


## أُخرىْ

> يسلمووووووووووا



 
*الله يسلمك,,خيتي*
*وشكراً للتواجد,,*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

وآآآآآآآآآو 

مآشآء الله 

يلا عقبآلنآآآآ 


يعطيك ربي الف عآفيه

----------


## أُخرىْ

> وآآآآآآآآآو 
> 
> مآشآء الله  
> يلا عقبآلنآآآآ  
> 
> 
> يعطيك ربي الف عآفيه



الله يعافيك..ومشكورة حبوبه 
على التواجد,,

----------


## المميزة

وااو حركااااات
يسلمووو 
ام لو يطيح عنا الثلج كان يستسروو الناس البردي وشوي وتزر عقولنا هع هع

----------


## ورده محمديه

واااااااااااااااااااو 
الله يرزقنا لو ربعه >>تحلم عفر خخخ

يعطيكِ ربي ألف عافيه 

موفقه .. وعساكِ على القوووه

----------


## أُخرىْ

> وااو حركااااات
> يسلمووو 
> ام لو يطيح عنا الثلج كان يستسروو الناس البردي وشوي وتزر عقولنا هع هع



 
ايه والله..احنا بردي ونموت..من الفرحه 
كيف كل هالثلج  :rolleyes: 
يسلمك ربي حبوبه عالتواجد الرووعه

----------


## أُخرىْ

> واااااااااااااااااااو 
> الله يرزقنا لو ربعه >>تحلم عفر خخخ
> 
> يعطيكِ ربي ألف عافيه 
> 
> موفقه .. وعساكِ على القوووه



الله يعافيك,,
ومشكوره حبوبه,,عالتواجد الرائع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ماشاء الله ع هالثلج
منظر الكرسي عجبني كتير< عفر اشتهيت اكون هنااك :in_love: 
ها بسوومة في رايش نأخذ بعض ونروح :sila:  :huuh: 
مشكووورة ع هييك صور تحسسنا بالبرد
دمتي بووود 
تحيااتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

يعـطيك العـافيه على الطرح الحلو 

 حلووه ويجنن  


  يحسر 





 مـاعدمنـااك 



تـحياتي

----------


## أُخرىْ

> ماشاء الله ع هالثلج
> 
> منظر الكرسي عجبني كتير< عفر اشتهيت اكون هنااك
> ها بسوومة في رايش نأخذ بعض ونروح
> مشكووورة ع هييك صور تحسسنا بالبرد
> دمتي بووود 
> 
> تحيااتي



 
صج..خيال الصور مو ..
شذاااوي إنتي بس جهزي أغراضك..وأنا بحجز لج وياي,,
لاتحاتين أكل..أو نوم..لأن أحنا بنموت من البرد أول مانوصل  :bigsmile: 
,,إذا مره حسيتي بجو السعوديه اللطيف جداً
بس طلعي عالصور وبتثلجين ,, :amuse: 
يسلموا عالتواجد الراقي,,

----------


## أُخرىْ

> يعـطيك العـافيه على الطرح الحلو 
>  حلووه ويجنن 
>  يحسر 
>  مـاعدمنـااك 
> تـحياتي



 
الحلو تواجدك  :bigsmile: 
يسلموا على تواجدك الرائع,,
موفقين

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..


ياعليييييييييييي

شفته وبردت بقووووووة...


يعطيك العافية خيتي ع الطرح الصقيع ...


أخرى ...أشتاقكِ كثيراً...

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## أُخرىْ

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..
> 
> 
> ياعليييييييييييي 
> شفته وبردت بقووووووة... 
> 
> يعطيك العافية خيتي ع الطرح الصقيع ... 
> 
> أخرى ...أشتاقكِ كثيراً... 
> ...



و الله يعافيك عالمرور اللي يثلج القلب والروح
مشكوره غناتي عالتواجد..
وأنا بعد اشتقت لك وااااايد  :amuse: 
موفقه

----------


## العظم الناري

الله حلوة الصور


لو ينزل في الناصرة كان تمام

----------


## أُخرىْ

> الله حلوة الصور
> 
> 
> لو ينزل في الناصرة كان تمام



 
الله كريم  :amuse: 
يسلموا خيي عالتواجد
موفق

----------


## رحيق الامل

يسلمو 
ع الطرح
مره كول
تحياتي
؟.,؟.,رحيق الامل؟.,؟.,

----------


## أُخرىْ

> يسلمو 
> ع الطرح
> مره كول
> تحياتي
> ؟.,؟.,رحيق الامل؟.,؟.,



الله يسلمك,,
ومشكووره عالتواجد  :bigsmile:

----------

